# Greatest Strongman



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

Christmas is nearly upon us and with it comes the Worlds Strongest Man on T,V.

Who do you think was the best strongman in this contest over the years? I enjoyed watching Svend Karlsen and Gerrit Badenhorst both awsome deadlifters.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

"there is no reason to be alive if you can't do deadlift"

Jón Páll Sigmarsson






Great to watch!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

In this contest specifically it's got to be pudzianowski as he's the five time champion but I'd say the greatest stongman ever and probably the strongest man ever is zydrunas savickas


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

zydrunas savickas


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

I like bill kazmaier but Jon Pall was amazing and Pudzianowski has done more than any other has managed.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Geoff Capes, One of Britains greatest athletes!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

glen ross! who's the daddy! lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I want Poundstone to win and become one of the greatest, he seems a good guy...


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Marius has to be up there as one of the greats, bit young to remember the old guys but my dad always goes on bout Geoff, I agree I wanna see some guys step up naw marius has taken a break, poundstone and Kevin nee... If he stays injury free


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Zydrunas Savickas


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Rocho said:


> Geoff Capes, One of Britains greatest athletes!!


Recently watched geoff again (how strong)Seems to be underrated but he was as strong as the best of them...


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Pudzianowski. Any strongman that goes on Poland's equivalent of "strictly come dancing" is a LEGEND


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

Any one who is interested can buy all the Finals from the 80,s and 90,s from the Worlds Strongest Man web site for £13.00, well worth it I reckon. I have bought them and watched them and can recomend them if your a strongman fan.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Someone needs to take these guys and make them into the next heavyweight champions.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im gonna go with geoff capes aswell. ok - he may not of been the strongest or most successful but he was a household name and made the sport popular in the 80's and no other strongman (that im aware of) would of been recognised by my granny lol.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

pudzianowski for me, not only won it 5 times but manages to keep fantastic conditioning most of the year.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

got to be super mario pudzianowski for me


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bill kazmaier , he would of won it lots more times than he did but was banned


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Rocho said:


> Geoff Capes, One of Britains greatest athletes!!


Jez that brings back the memories

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/osm/story/0,,766818,00.html

Capes starts with the kind of breakfast a bloke needs if he is not going to see food again for a week: three pints of milk, cereal, half a loaf of bread, six eggs, half a pound of bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes and a can of beans. Lunch might be taken on a 2lb steak, a pound of potatoes, three green vegetables and a milk pudding. Tea time could be based on a tin of tuna fish, supper would revolve around a pound of cheese and there would, naturally, be a couple of coffee breaks. There the hungry lad might consume three cheese rolls. Each time. Large ones.

'I never really eat great quantities,' he said a few years ago. 'It's just continuous.' His mother, who had nine children, was six feet tall and was said to be 18 stone when she was fighting fit.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I have all the old strongman episodes on the DVD's mentioned and love watching them with my little boy.

Its a hard one to pick as there have been so many greats. Jon Paul for being the showman, always delivering and constantly smiling but Capes for making strongman a household sport. There have been many many good competitors, Tom Magee, Ab Wolders, John Gamble, Magnus Samuelsson, and in more recent years, Jesse Lunde was very promising, Marius obviously, the list goes on..

As a kid growing up I remember the saying "what, do you think I'm Geoff Capes or something" so it has to be Capes for me. Purely because he is the one person that brought strongman to my attention and was a household name in the 80's, appearing on all sorts of programmes.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I am going to have to get the finals vids... looking for them now....


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kazmaier for me also as mentioned if he had not been banned he would have won 2-3 more time making 5-6 times, the person we saw coming back and being beaten was a shadow of his former self.

He dominated SM when he competed at his peak, was one of the greatest Plers or all time, his raw WR total held for many years. His raw PLing records (done to strict PLing standards) are better than any of those competing in SM who have lifted since, (other than maybe his deadlift). He also broke just about every other SM record in his day, i.e. first man to lift the 5th galashen (sp?) stone, inch dumbell etc..

He's a picture of his back, at 6'1" 330lb and 7% bf not too shabby.


----------



## mikemcb (Nov 21, 2010)

Kaz was good, good pic that to.Thats a back to aspire to


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

Hard to pick one, Jouko Ahola 2 time wsm i think is very underated, but the guy who inspired me to to train was Steve Brookes very good at British level, awesome physique aswell.


----------

